# My first wild encounters...



## Just_Joshin (Nov 1, 2009)

Well i went out for a herping trip with a few mates. It was a good night in all as i got to experience geckos in the wild for the first time. Anyhow....pics are below. Enjoy!

*Thick-tailed Gecko* - _Underwoodisaurus milii_

























*Southern Leaf-Tailed Gecko* - _Phyllurus platurus_














*Eastern Stone Gecko* - _Diplodactylus vittatus_














*Small eyed snake* - _Cryptophis nigrescens_














_Litoria freycineti_












_Litoria lesueurii_












And then when had the odd one out. The hard shelled visitors that wasn't a turtle.....

A very big crayfish


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 1, 2009)

nice pics josh, I would be happy with all that too. how big is the crayfish?


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 1, 2009)

Josh, your photos are excellent. I really like your first pic of the thick-tail.


Regards,
David


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 1, 2009)

Pics look good mate , that camera works pretty well when you put batteries in it .


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2009)

Some really great photos! Looks like a great herping trip!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 1, 2009)

That small eye looks pretty preggers! Or is it just an obese snake?
Nice pics


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 1, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> That small eye looks pretty preggers! Or is it just an obese snake?
> Nice pics


 
lol plenty of top quality food in the other pics


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics Josh!


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics especially like the 1st one of the Thickie.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 1, 2009)

My other half caught one of them crays a couple of months ago and got jabbed by its spines....and after all that trouble to get it home, it didnt taste very nice. 

Great pics, I love the small eyed snake...awesome little snakes


----------



## PSimmo (Nov 1, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Pics look good mate , that camera works pretty well when you put batteries in it .


hahaha he didnt did he?

Nice shots Josh


----------



## Brettix (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like a great night Josh ,Awesome shots their mate.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 1, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> hahaha he didnt did he?
> 
> Nice shots Josh



Not on this night , but he has before .


----------



## James..94 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 1, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> hahaha he didnt did he?
> 
> Nice shots Josh


 
Not that night but unfortunately on a previous frogging trip, yes!

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics, you must have a top camera ... just compaired the images and that big milii was a new one...


----------



## boof13 (Nov 1, 2009)

nice photos. I have lived in Thirroul all my life and have only ever seen a couple of leaf tailed geckos. I will have to do some more night walks.


----------



## boof13 (Nov 1, 2009)

Were these seen in the northern suburbs of Wollongong? Bulli/Thirroul?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 1, 2009)

boof13 said:


> Were these seen in the northern suburbs of Wollongong? Bulli/Thirroul?


 Further north....heathcote way.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice pics Joshy..... you FINALLY got them up hey? lol

Love the Thicktail and the crayfish. Very nice.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 2, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Nice pics Joshy..... you FINALLY got them up hey? lol
> 
> Love the Thicktail and the crayfish. Very nice.


Yeah i finally got them up, lol.

Thanks for the praise, i think they came out ok.


----------

